# Carbide inserts...



## Timbo (Nov 4, 2010)

I purchased a set of pen turning carbide chisels (one round and one square tipped) a few years ago...not form anyone on this forum.  I'm still on the same inserts but getting close to the need to replace them.  I've seen recent posts that gives me the impression that the cutting angle of my inserts may not optimal for pen turning.  That may be on the shallow side.  Although they cut like nothing I've ever seen, I'll take cutting better if possible.  Anyone know a good source researching/purchasing carbide inserts.  Also can anyone tell me the cutter angle on the carbide inserts, on the tools purchased from IAP members.  Thanks

Tim


----------



## Chthulhu (Nov 4, 2010)

Timbo said:


> I purchased a set of pen turning carbide chisels (one round and one square tipped) a few years ago...not form anyone on this forum.  I'm still on the same inserts but getting close to the need to replace them.  I've seen recent posts that gives me the impression that the cutting angle of my inserts may not optimal for pen turning.  That may be on the shallow side.  Although they cut like nothing I've ever seen, I'll take cutting better if possible.  Anyone know a good source researching/purchasing carbide inserts.  Also can anyone tell me the cutter angle on the carbide inserts, on the tools purchased from IAP members.  Thanks
> 
> Tim



McMaster-Carr ( http://www.mcmaster.com ) and MSC ( http://www1.mscdirect.com/cgi/nnsrhm ) both have extensive collections of inserts available. MSC has a $25 minimum; McMaster-Carr has no minimum order.


----------



## Redbud (Nov 4, 2010)

http://www.pmcwood.com/pmc_product.php?pmcID=XCT
Extrema XCT Stealth 14mm x 14mm x 2mm Cutter Tip Inserts - 10 pack
$28.99  or $2.89 a piece.
These are the cutter tips used by Cap'n Eddie of the Bayou Woodturners in his DYI video
on making your own carbide cutting tools.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0hPl0dLDrM


For the round cutters:
http://www.carbidedepot.com/wood-turning.htm


----------



## smitty (Nov 4, 2010)

http://www.globaltooling.net/

This is where I get my inserts for the tools I make. 14x14x2 $12.00 for 10.


----------



## rtrimyer (Nov 4, 2010)

I just watched Cap'n Eddie's video, very cool.  I think I may have to make one.


----------



## snyiper (Nov 4, 2010)

Piece of advice dont use round stock, it is very easy to roll the blade one way or the other and have a grab. For me the learning curve for a round stock tool was pretty steep. If i were to do it again I would buy one of Kens  great quality and all the kinks worked out for you.


----------



## miamited (Oct 22, 2012)

Does anyone have a source for square, round and triangle inserts? I would rather purchase from one source. which round and triangle inserts should I look at?
Thannks.


----------



## Emery (Oct 23, 2012)

I have never used the carbide insert tools. Is it common to get "a couple of years" from a single insert?


----------



## Emery (Oct 23, 2012)

meant to quote "a few years".


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Oct 23, 2012)

Do your inserts have a flat top surface?If so,polish that surface on a diamond card.Works very well for me.


----------



## KenV (Oct 23, 2012)

Emery --

Since this thread was started a few years ago, carbide technologies have improved, and 50-100 pens from an edge are pretty common.  Use of inserts with a square shape and a radius of either 2 or 4 inches is pretty common.  

Expect to be paying discount prices of around $ 10 each for the better ones.   Captn Eddie was selling some for $6-7 not too long ago.

If you are getting them at retail -- high-teens or so at Woodcraft and such.

So how long does it take you to turn a few hundred pens without chipping an edge on the floor?


----------



## LarryDNJR (Oct 23, 2012)

Carbide Inserts - Holbren


----------



## Wingdoctor (Oct 23, 2012)

I have been using inserts from my spare supply for my Byrd Shellix planer head. I have also found that the inserts can be sharpened easily with a diamond stone. If the edges are not chipped, I turn the cutter upside down, flat, on my diamond stone with oil added and putting my fingertip in the screw hole I move it around in a circular pattern. The top few thousands is removed and in essence you have new cutting edges. It really does work.


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Carbide inserts*

Just got some in the mail today from Cap'n Eddie.  3 Pack for 12 bucks.  During his Fall Sale.

Ray


----------



## corian king (Oct 23, 2012)

I purchased the "Rotondo" from member wood-of-1kind and he sells the inserts also at a good price.If I remember right the angle is 35 degree.They work great for turning anything.


----------



## Emery (Oct 24, 2012)

KenV said:


> Emery --
> 
> Since this thread was started a few years ago, carbide technologies have improved, and 50-100 pens from an edge are pretty common. Use of inserts with a square shape and a radius of either 2 or 4 inches is pretty common.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for the information. I'll likely get one. I'm not sure that I have made 100 pens yet. Where do I find Captn Eddie's store?


----------



## LagniappeRob (Oct 24, 2012)

Cap'n Eddie's website:  Big Guy Productions - Check out the pricing on the FALL BLOWOUT SALE page.

Check out the Fall sale - 3x R2 cutters for $24  ($12 for square)


----------

